# nutro choice food vs orijen



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

HI
I am sorry to post yet another thread asking about puppy food, but I really want only what is best for chico, no matter what the cost of the food.

A friend has recommended nutro choice

I am wondering if anybody feeds it or has heard of it and can give some opinions on it?
I know nothing about nutro or orijen, having never heard of either brand before.
Orijen sounds fab, but seems to be only available through one supplier on the net, so I am worried that they'll suddenly stop stocking it.

As I say I want to feed a realy good food, with no rubbish in it like corn maize etc, and I dont mind if it is higher priced than other brands.

nutro do a puppy mini food esp for toy breeds, I wondered if that was any good or if orijen really is the best food to get.

I never realised buying puppy food could be so confusing lol. If I can get something ordered by noon tomorrow it will be here by saturday ready for chico's arrival sunday.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i have recently swiched Twig onto Nutro Choice Holistic and shes doing fab on it her coat is much more shiney and softer - the only thing i dont like so much are the pieces are bigger than the RC mini i was feeding her but i imagine the puppy version may have smaller pieces and they do a mini version i think, just not of the holistic variety which is the one i wanted to feed, but its a good food lot less greasy that the RC.

Orijen looks like a good food and i was considering feeding this before i chose the Nutro - the only thing that put me off was the high protein level i couldnt find out enough info on whether it would cause any problems also the only place that seems to do it was zooplus


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, zooplus is the only place I can find that supply it. That is one thing that worries me, if they suddeny stopped selling it. 
The nutro I have found do a puppy mini yes, which is what I was looking at.

I read on a thread in some dog forum ( i dont remember which as I googled orijen and it came up in the search results) that high protein foods can cause dogs to grow quicker ( I think that was the gist of things unless I got mixed up), and that on the back of orijen puppy it says something like this food may not be suitable for all breeds.
I'll see if I can find the link again see if I got it right or not....


I think what they were discussing was high protein foods not being good for smaller dogs, even though puppies need more protein than adult dogs.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I just read that nutro has 27% meat in, it also contains wheat gluten and oatmeal. IS that a fancy way of covering up that it has corn in?

Ihere are those links tho

http://www.champdogsforum.co.uk/board/topic/100621.html
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=913&cat=8


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gluten is not good - i know the nutro i feed has brown rice and oatmeal in but i think they are better than white rice - i think most foods have less than 28% protein but the orijen is over 40%


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

Orijen is actually a better food the Nutro, but then again it also is what would work better for your dog. You can start out with one and if it isn't working well, switch to the other.

Here is a good posting to read

http://www.chazhound.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63816&highlight=nutro

If your really interested into dog nutrition, I rec these two forums. There are people on them who are very knowledgeable and you can ask questions, etc..

http://www.chazhound.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39

http://community.dog.com/forums/26.aspx


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh and here is a article on High protein from a dog nutitionist

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, thanks, thsoe links are GREAT. 
When I have a few minutes spare I'll ask about the foods.

I have done some more googling and have decided I will go for orijen, as it really does appeal to me as a good food and one I believe is best. Even though I have decided this I will still ask on those other forums.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

My opinion... if you can get the Orijen, go with that! 

Orijen is a great food  I rotate between Core and Orijen with my chis.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I feed the boys Nutro and it's worked out better than most things I've tried. One because they love the Venison, and will eat it. And two because they've quit scratching themselves crazy.

Poor Bu in particular has allergies. He was plagued with ear infections and scratched until I thought I would go nuts. Since being on the Venison, (I previously was feeding them a food with chicken in it) he's not been bothered by any of that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I just read on chazdogs (i think thats the name) that nutro contains an ingredient that can be harmfull,a nd that in addition it also has corn based products in it, so I 110% going with orijen, not saying that other people are wonrg not to feed it of course, just that it is what I feel I can feed my dog.

Thank you all so much for your opinions though, it has been really helpfull and eye opening!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this link of particualr use/interest, hope it is ok to post link here

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I went for orijen, just ordered.
It on special offer at mo on zooplus, the 400g bags anyway.
ordered 3 little bags to see if he likes it


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Hi!
This is what Mabelline eats and she loves it
http://www.evopet.com/products/default.asp?id=1491


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

My two chis have been eating merrick and their stool has a good color.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

the orijen arrived thursday, chico LOVES it, he even picks out from between the pedigree meat. (I am slowing adding it bit by bit, just a few kibbles at a time so that the change over is slow)

going to switch the cat to it as well, cant believe how amazingly good it is, full of NOTHING but meat, fish vegetables etc, not one bit of rubbishy food in sight.
Would recommend this stuff to everyone. Honestly, to read the ingredients it seems chico is getting better foog that I get!

thanks to everyone who let me know about this food


----------

